# Non-profit or charity for Halloween - I wan't to help you out



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi All

Are you a Charity or a Non-Profit for Halloween and need a web presence or design work. Basically if you need any type of design work example: web page, logo design, print design & marketing. I would love to help you out. I've been part of Halloween Forum for 4 years now, and I'm very passionate about three things (halloween, design & charities). Oh one more, of course my family!! I've been a graphic designer for the last 14 years, and I'm now starting my own business. I would like to offer my design skills free of charge. 

Please PM me, or contact me through my website @ www.7beandesign.com.

Thanks, Shannon


----------



## Jonathan (Oct 22, 2008)

Great work. I will spread the word. I too am an Art Director and Senior Graphic Designer for the last 13 years for an Advertising and Marking Firm, So I welcome all designers to my table. 


Anyways I will spread the word on Rotting Flesh Radio "The Original Halloween/Haunted House Weekly Show" see if we can't get you some business. Good luck in your venture.


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Jonathan - Thanks so much, I greatly appreciate it.


----------

